# Veteran Looking For Companion Dog...



## Charles.a.bidwell (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi I am a Iraq War Vet. I am a retired Army Combat Medic with 3 tours to Iraq and suffer from depression and PTSD. I am wondering if anyone knows of a place that donates German Shepherds to Veterans. I have a friend that professionally trains dogs that is willing to work with me and the dog together for free. I can give the dog love and companionship. I can take care of the dog and give it vet care but cannot not afford to buy one so I was hoping there is a rescue or donation place out there that give dogs a second chance just like me. My 2nd tour I worked in a route clearing unit looking for roadside bombs for a year so I know all about 2nd chances. I am looking for someone I can talk to that will not judge me and will accept me and love me just like I would them. So I am asking for help.

I hate feeling like a beggar so I am just asking.

My name is SSG Charles A. Bidwell (Retire) warrior_medic74363 @ yahoo. com :help:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Charles, thank you for your service.

There are lots of really nice dogs in shelters, even pure bred dogs, that are there through no fault of their own. For example, somebody got tired of them or decided to have a baby and didn't have time for them anymore. Here is a picture of my boy that I got from a rescue group and he is an awesome companion for me. I did have to pay a couple of hundred dollars but it may be since you are veteran that the fee could be waived.You can try making some phone calls, like to the Humane Society, or even google to see if there are any GSD rescues in your area. Also, if you post your location, it may that somebody here can even give you the names of some shelters. I am sure you will get other responses.

Please let us know how your search is going, we would love to hear from you.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

First, I would like to sincerely thank you for your service!

I want to introduce you to a group called *Companions for Heroes*:
Companions For Heroes | Helping Heal the Lives of Our Nation's Heroes and Shelter Pets

They exist to match rescue and shelter animals with vets in need, and they provide good follow-up support. The idea is there are dogs needing a home, and there are veterans needing a companion, so the magic happens in matching them together. They're good people and a good organization--the organization was founded by a combat veteran whose life changed for the better by the little shelter dog he adopted. They don't usually do "service" animals. They do companion dogs for veterans who simply need a friend to help make life a little better. They are the "real deal" -- doing fantastic work.

The German Shepherd Rescue I co-founded in Louisiana is working with C4H right now to find a perfect companion for a veteran. He has some very specific needs, so we're actually searching our region to find him his perfect dog. The way it works is the veteran gets first approved through their program, and then through our adoption application. I'm sure we're not the only German Shepherd Rescue working with C4H, though. 

There are a lot of things I love about C4H:

-They cover our rescue's adoption fee, if the veteran is approved in their program prior to adopting. 
-We stay in contact during the match process, even if it takes us a little time to find the "right" dog, so it's a partnership to find a great match.
-They offer follow-up support, with access to trainers if needed by phone or Skype, to make sure the veteran has all the resources he or she needs 
-They offer informal support in a hundred other ways by phone, whenever needed

The C4H staff "gets" the value of your service to our nation, and what you've been through. They want to help and be more than just the "bank" to cover the adoption fee. It's not a hand-out, and no begging is needed -- it's simply an organization of people grateful for your service, who want to do something to benefit those who've given so much. Our rescue feels very honored to be able to work with them.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Magwart said:


> First, I would like to sincerely thank you for your service!
> 
> I want to introduce you to a group called *Companions for Heroes*:
> Companions For Heroes | Helping Heal the Lives of Our Nation's Heroes and Shelter Pets
> ...


Wonderful, Magwart!!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

By the way, don't underestimate how much good _you _can do for a dog too. Last year, we had a very hard-to-adopt young male dog with separation anxiety, who'd been through some bad stuff before we got him (stuff that triggered the separation anxiety). He had good working drive though. He ended up going to a combat vet with PTSD who wanted to train his own emotional support dog. A local trainer donated her time to help the adopter self train. They earned access privileges under our state law. That dog goes everywhere with dad now, even to work. He has an important job, and a purpose. They ended up saving each other from bad stuff from their pasts. It was a phenomenally good outcome for this dog, and for the veteran--one of those "meant to be" pairings, made Upstairs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thank you for serving. I would talk to the group Magwart suggested and also contact a local rescue and talk to them for suggestions. The rescues are filled up and could have the right dog for you. This time of year, they could have donors paying the adoption fees for someone with your background.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thank you for your service. 

I suggest you contact Lisa, username lhczth on this board. She has donated a GSD to an organization that places dogs with veterans. She can help you contact them.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Thank you so very much for your service. Its we who owe you, and every veteran, a profound debt of gratitude. Thank you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The organization I have worked through is called Operation Wolfhound. They don't work with that many Shepherds (GSD) because finding a GSD with the right temperament and training that someone is willing to donate is difficult. I would still contact Alysia and see what she suggests and find out the requirements for getting a donated service dog. 

https://www.facebook.com/OperationWolfhound4vets/?fref=ts


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Are you looking for a service dog or just a pet/companion. There would be a huge difference in the type of dog you need.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Another resource I want to share and document here, for veterans:

Doggone Express in New Orleans trains shelter dogs to be PTSD service dogs and places them with veterans for $150. Some of the dogs are trained through their prisoner-training program. They rarely have GSDs--lots of mixed breeds. 
DogoneExpress

A bonafide veteran could potentially even get that $150 fee covered by C4H.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Keep in mind that dogs are expensive, and can be potentially very expensive if they have health problems.

So if you're unable to afford to pay $1000 or $1500 for a GSD... are you going to be able to afford food, vet bills, a crate, etc. ???

I paid $1200 (Canadian) for my GSD puppy... but we've probably already spent at least that much on food, vet bills, toys, leash, collar, dog sitter, etc. Not to mention the stuff he has destroyed in the house so far. Someone gave us their old crate, but that would have been another few hundred. I'm not sure how much he's eating... but we're probably spending close to $100 on food per month. 

There are quite a few stories on this board about people buying a $500 GSD from a bad breeder and then spending $1500 + on vet bills within the first week of owning the dog.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It's simply not true that someone who can't afford to buy a $1500 dog can't afford to be a dog owner. You can be a good dog owner for $100-200/month, especially with pet insurance and a credit card in your pocket.

In the U.S., veteran service charities sometimes cover pet insurance, if needed. If the cost of a crate were a challenge, one can often be scrounged up used, by posting to Craigslist. (A lot of our rescues' crates that we loan out to fosters came to us this way--people clean out the garage and want the dusty, dirty, old Varikennel gone. Those old kennels cleaned up perfectly with a little elbow grease.)

Many rescues send dogs home with a simple collar (and sometimes a leash). Getting toys and equipment donated would also be easy in this kind of situation. If I were to call the managers of local pet supply stores on behalf of a combat veteran in need of a dog, I could probably have a $50-100 gift card in hand within a few hours. Petco also has a post-adoption booklet (available at checkout by showing adoption papers) that's full of 50% off coupons, including for crates. 

A decent, mid-grade food can cost as little as $30 per 40# bag at Costco. That would last a single dog close to a month. A 3-pack of toys is $10 there.

There are times when the cost of dog ownership should be an obstacle for people. This isn't one of them. There are tons of resources to make these placements work and offer post-adoption support. The reason is that companion dogs being placed with combat veterans are saving human lives. It's as simple as that.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

lhczth said:


> The organization I have worked through is called Operation Wolfhound. They don't work with that many Shepherds (GSD) because finding a GSD with the right temperament and training that someone is willing to donate is difficult. I would still contact Alysia and see what she suggests and find out the requirements for getting a donated service dog.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OperationWolfhound4vets/?fref=ts



I have an old friend with a borzoi from Operation Wolfhound. He says he's a great dog.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

No reason to apologize. I'm a vet too. It should be compulsory for vets in trouble to seek out other vets for advice.

Been there brother.

Please do yourself a favor and contact Brinda a www.giantgermanshepherds.com / [email protected].

Please tell her David, Lorraine and Zeus sent you. She's very generous to veterans.

Currently, she has some quite lovely female dogs who are for sale for about $500. They're all at least a year old and they spectacular.

Brinda can ship nationwide but she'll want to know a lot about you, maybe ask for documents to ensure you're for real and she's a bit insistent as she's very protective of her dogs and wants them to end up in the right place.

These ARE NOT SHELTER ANIMALS. Frankly, I get in trouble around here for saying this but I'd never own a shelter rescue. Way too many problems that'd be especially bad for you.

Even if you want an expensive puppy she'll ask her previous customers to help with the fee. I've donated hundreds to her in the past for disabled kids and for vets like you so they could have puppies.

And, I have a $100 bill with your name on it my pocket right now.

Longfisher
Formerly, Captain of Infantry, USMC, 1972 - 1980


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Oh, Forgot*

I forgot the say hang in there.

But you might want to start by dropping that warrior business. At best, you're an ex-warrior or wounded-warrior. But mostly you're a citizen who's also a veteran now and you need to think of your service years as in the past...as soon as you can.

Believe me. It get's better and better and better with a little work and a little help from your friends. There really will come a day when you're focused on your future rather than the past.

Longfisher


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Magwart said:


> It's simply not true that someone who can't afford to buy a $1500 dog can't afford to be a dog owner. You can be a good dog owner for $100-200/month, especially with pet insurance and a credit card in your pocket.
> 
> In the U.S., veteran service charities sometimes cover pet insurance, if needed. If the cost of a crate were a challenge, one can often be scrounged up used, by posting to Craigslist. (A lot of our rescues' crates that we loan out to fosters came to us this way--people clean out the garage and want the dusty, dirty, old Varikennel gone. Those old kennels cleaned up perfectly with a little elbow grease.)
> 
> ...


There are obviously a lot of ways to reduce the costs of dog ownership. But even doing everything on the cheap can still be expensive for some people. 

I just want to make the OP aware of what some of the costs are and to plan on how to deal with unexpected expenditures. 

Look at this thread for example: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/171286-how-much-does-dog-cost-5.html

The first reply was " I dropped a thousand dollars at the vet in the last two weeks." 

Now, obviously a lot of us spend a lot more than is necessary on our dogs. But some costs are simply unavoidable (particularly vet bills). 

You mentioned that there may be a charity for veterans that provides them with pet insurance. That's great, but it is something that OP should be looking into before purchasing the dog. What we don't want to happen is to have someone get a dog, become attached to the dog, and be unable to afford a $1000 vet bill. Because at that point, if the person doesn't have the money and can't get the money, the dog either dies or goes to a shelter in many cases.

Anyways... for people where money is tight, it's important to know the costs going into this. If someone without much money can do things on the cheap (like get free training which OP said he will get), then it can certainly be possible to own a dog on a budget.

But depending on people's situation, it's not as simple as just getting $30 dog food from Costco. First of all, they have to be able to afford the membership, that's another $55. Maybe they don't have a car. So how do you get to Costco and get your food back home? I obviously have no idea about OP's financial situation, support network, and situation in general... but for someone trying to live on a disability income or something like that, all these costs are quite significant.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Brinda replied as follows:

Thank you for that. I dont check that page very often. Right now, I have two young, nice big grown males that people are returning to me for rehoming.


Giant German Shepherds
Corsicana, Texas
(903) 851-5748
www.GiantGermanShepherds.com <http://www.GiantGermanShepherds.com> 
<Title 1> 

She'll probably give those males away for near nothing.

And, you should have no worries about their temperaments. The kennel turns out some of the most placid gentle giants I've ever seen.

But I would ask of the circumstances of having the puppies returned.

Best,

Lf


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Charles hasn't been on the forum since 12/9.

Suggest you email him with information.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*E-mail*

Thanks for advising e-mail.

Done.

Longfisher


----------



## Charles.a.bidwell (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you do you have a name and phone number for the person I need to contact?


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Charles.a.bidwell said:


> Thank you do you have a name and phone number for the person I need to contact?


*Staff Sargent!!!!

Give me your immediate attention!!!!
*
I want to be kind, but if you were addressing me with a question about contact information then the contact information you request is in the same post you must have read to know that there was an opportunity for a low-cost companion dog...or in one subsequently posted.

Are you OK today?

Best,

Longfisher
Captain, USMC 1972 - 1980


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Check in Daily*

*Staff Sargent,*

From now forward I'll ask you to check in on this thread every day until we've been able to help you. Your login will suffice.

Furthermore, thereafter, I'll ask you to keep us apprised of your progress on obtaining, training and using a companion dog to assist you with the PTSD.

Failing that I'm not convinced that you're either ready for a companion dog or that you are authentic. No one on this board desires for their their good intentions to be toyed with.

_*Do you read me, Staff Sargent?*_

If you require personal contact you may contact me a [email protected]. But if you do contact me be prepared to act and perform regarding this companion dog _*uncompromisingly *_in accordance with your military professionalism.

I intend to contact Brinda now and ask her to hold off on offering you a dog until I'm more comfortable with your intentions.

Guardedly but best, 

Longfisher

Captain of Infantry, USMC 1972 - 1980


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Charles.a.bidwell said:


> Hi I am a Iraq War Vet. I am a retired Army Combat Medic with 3 tours to Iraq and suffer from depression and PTSD. I am wondering if anyone knows of a place that donates German Shepherds to Veterans. I have a friend that professionally trains dogs that is willing to work with me and the dog together for free. I can give the dog love and companionship. I can take care of the dog and give it vet care but cannot not afford to buy one so I was hoping there is a rescue or donation place out there that give dogs a second chance just like me. My 2nd tour I worked in a route clearing unit looking for roadside bombs for a year so I know all about 2nd chances. I am looking for someone I can talk to that will not judge me and will accept me and love me just like I would them. So I am asking for help.
> 
> I hate feeling like a beggar so I am just asking.
> 
> My name is SSG Charles A. Bidwell (Retire) warrior_medic74363 @ yahoo. com :help:



Hey brother, I'm a veteran (USMC 2008-12 active and currently a reservist) as well and know just how important these dogs can be. If you can give us your pos, it well help us get you pointed in the right direction faster. A good friend of mine is a trainer for a "dogs for vets" program in Northern California. I know these programs exist on other areas as well. Just remember, you're not alone.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

By the way, *Staff Sargent*, I am aware that absolutely no U.S. military man who served sequential tours in Iraq could possibly be retired by now.

"My name is SSG Charles A. Bidwell (Retire) warrior_medic74363 @ yahoo. com :help:"

It takes a minimum of 20 years for anyone to retire from U.S. military service and the invasion of Iraq started in 2003, a scant 12 years before now. So, you'd have had to have been in the service at least 8 years before the Iraq engagements to be eligible for retirement. Were that the case you couldn't possibly be a S. Sgt. still as the major hurdle for retirement in the service for enlisted men is making it to the next rank of Gunnery Sgt. (or the Army's equivalent). As you're not using the Army's specialist grades I assume you're (pretending) to be a Marine.

Personally, I think you're pulling our legs and preying on our sympathies for our servicemen. And, I challenge you to provide evidence to the contrary.

I advise no one on this board to follow through on helping this fellow. It appears to me that he's a complete fraud.

LongFisher
Captain, USMC, 1972 - 1980


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Marine Corpsmen NEVER attain the rank of Staff Sgt.*

Well, I'm tiring of this charade. 

I actually got an IM from the above poster who also poses as a Marine advising me that he'd "checked out" the "Staff Sgt." who posted wanting a dog and that he was ligit. *Bull ****!!!
*
Marine Corpsmen are provided to the Marine Expeditionary and Fleet Marine Forces by the Department of the Navy!!!!!!!!!!

And, those corpsmen's ranks adhere to the Navy's ranking system which is completely different from that of the Marines. Here they are (all corpsmen are enlisted men and hence the E before before their rank digit:



HR: Hospitalman Recruit (E-1)
HA: Hospitalman Apprentice (E-2)
HN: Hospitalman (E-3) (See USN apprenticeships)
HM3: Hospital Corpsman Third Class (E-4)
HM2: Hospital Corpsman Second Class (E-5)
 


HM1: Hospital Corpsman First Class (E-6)
HMC: Chief Hospital Corpsman (E-7)
HMCS: Senior Chief Hospital Corpsman (E-8)
HMCM: Master Chief Hospital Corpsman (E-9)
 
There are no Staff Sargents in the Navy corpsman ranks. They're only in the Marines themselves. 

This guy and his friends are complete and total frauds. DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES HELP THESE YOYOS WITH A DOG OR YOU'D BE COMMITTING A FINE GSD TO A FIGHTING ARENA OR WORSE.

Longfisher

I KNOW WHEREFORE I SPEAK ON THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

If you're referring to my PM, I never stated that I checked him out. I stated that we shouldn't be so quick to jump to conclusions. If you're questioning my legitimacy, that's funny.

Just to clear up any confusion her is the exact PM I sent you. 
Good afternoon sir, 
I reached out to "warrior medic" via email. If he is in fact legit, I don't want to push him away. We lose too many veterans now days. I'm sure you're aware of the 22 a day. Anyways I hope its fake as well. I don't know too many guys that would put all that out there like that. Take care,
Sgt Jeremy ******** USMC


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Then Please Explain...*



mycobraracr said:


> If you're referring to my PM, I never stated that I checked him out. I stated that we shouldn't be so quick to jump to conclusions. If you're questioning my legitimacy, that's funny.
> 
> Just to clear up any confusion her is the exact PM I sent you.
> Good afternoon sir,
> ...


*Marine Sgt.
**
You're right. I misread you PM. I apologize Sgt. Please forgive me.

Semper Fi.

LONGFISHER*


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Longfisher said:


> *Marine Sgt.
> 
> If you are a Marine Sgt. and if you vouch for this individual then please explain how in the Dickens a Navy corpsman could possibly hold the rank of Staff Sgt.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



1) I'm not vouching for him. I'm saying don't be so quick to dismiss him. 
2) In his original post he says Army medic. Not Navy Corpsman.

I'm done going rounds with you. I'm well known in the GSD community, so I'm not looking for a dog. I also have all the proof on the world that proves who I am and what I've done. I suggest you take a step back and re-read the post. Have a nice evening Sir.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

where in that PM did he vouch for him? and what's with the increased size bold and colored font? are YOU okay? you're doing nothing but leading this thread to closure. relax


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Mess Hall*

If you non-Marines don't know here's a bit of Marine-ing you should know.

Marines of all ranks are free to disagree with one another provided reasonable accommodations are made to respect rank. And, you also may not know that Marines often disagree in the most incendiary fashion.

Within certain constraints, disagreement is not only tolerate, but also, encouraged. It's how we, as an fighting unit, tap all the intelligence and experience of every member of our Corps when it counts.

But there is one proviso. We don't disagree in the mess hall or in the 30 minutes that immediately precede it.

*Sgt, you have my sincere apologies for my misreading of your post. Thank you for your brotherhood. Semper Fi. And, merry Xmas and my best to your family, Sgt.*



Do you civies see how this works now. Do you see how readily even an officer will apologize to an enlisted man when he's right?

Maybe this is why the Marines always win. It's the respect up and down the ranks for every single Marine regardless of rank. It simply ain't easy to be one of us. Believe me, it's not easy. So, respect follows

Best,

David W. Walters, Ph.D.
Formerly, Captain of Infantry. USMC, 1972 - 1980


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Fodder said:


> where in that PM did he vouch for him? and what's with the increased size bold and colored font? are YOU okay? you're doing nothing but leading this thread to closure. relax


I made a mistake. I apologize for it. What else can I do?

Best,

LF


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't get the arguing. A 2 second search resolves it.

****! I am not even American, and even I can say thank you for your service to your country. I really hope someone can find you a dog.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Longfisher said:


> I made a mistake. I apologize for it. *What else can I do*?
> 
> Best,
> 
> LF


How about assuming the front leaning rest position

The OP may have been forced to medically retire? It's a possibility anyways.

Seriously though, there are those who may try going the stolen valor route to acquire a dog, but I'd bet most groups involved with "dogs for vets" programs can weed them out or at least I hope they could.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Got to go back and read the thread! But I just wanted to say "thank you for your service!"


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nigel said:


> The OP may have been forced to medically retire? It's a possibility anyways.


I was thinking the same thing.

Also, I'll have to go back through and re-read, but he might've been in the first Iraq War in 1990-91. I don't think he specified which Iraq war. There have been two now. I have service stars for both. It's a rare thing these days to find someone who served during both and has two National Defense Medals to prove it.

I want to help him too, but I'm not a big fan of Stolen Valor. I'm sure we'll all be able to work together to sort this out.


----------



## Charles.a.bidwell (Dec 8, 2015)

OK here is the deal I joined the Military in March 1981 as a Combat Medic during that time I did a lot of Military transfers like Fort Dix NJ to Fort Sam Houston TX to Fort Gordon GA. While at Fort Gordon I also got training as a Avionics Specialist and went back to Fort Sam, then to Korea (South), then back to Fort Sam, then to Hawaii. In between all that moving I was TDY to Fort Polk LA, Fort Lewis WA, Fort Sill OK, Fort Hood TX, Fort Bliss TX, and a couple other minor little place. I got out of the Active Army in March 1989 because the Army had become a bunch of bull**** politics. In 1994 a friend ask me to the Naval Reserves with him for the **** of it but we were both ex-Army had had no clue what the **** they were talking about so in 1995 he wanted to switch the Missouri National Guard so I went with him. While with the Guard I went to Alaska twice, Honduras, Panama, the Navajo Indian Reservation. In March 2003 my unit was called up and went to Iraq as a Combat Medic for 18 months. It was an Engineer Unit so during the day they built schools and roads and military bases and some at night went with the 1st Armored to break down doors. We left country in November 2004. In August 2005 I was asked if I wanted to go with a unit as a Combat Medic and I was there looking for roadside bombs in the Sunni Triangle from November 2005 to November 2006. When I came back I was happy not to be dead so I felt I was done. But is 2008 another unit needed me to join them in Iraq because one of their guys couldn't come. So I was there working in a Iraqi Prison from April 2008 to November 2008. When I came back my old unit was gearing up to go to Afghanistan but the doctors said I had too many deployments back to back so I couldn't go. So since I don't sit on the bench I retired with 21+ years of service. And now that we are all pretty I am not spam or a robot I am still looking for a few donated pups or young German Shepherds I can breed and train to become service dogs for my fellow veterans. I am not asking for the world just a start so I can have quality preferably AKC register German Shepherds that will produce quality pups to train.

Oh yes and during my military years I worked a lot with the Air Force on Air Force Bases and I also taught some survival classes and 1st aid classes.

I am 52 I have PTSD along with other stuff, but I don't lie, cheat, or steal. I never make an excuse for a mistake and I never fail because of pride.


----------



## Charles.a.bidwell (Dec 8, 2015)

OK here is the deal I joined the Military in March 1981 as a Combat Medic during that time I did a lot of Military transfers like Fort Dix NJ to Fort Sam Houston TX to Fort Gordon GA. While at Fort Gordon I also got training as a Avionics Specialist and went back to Fort Sam, then to Korea (South), then back to Fort Sam, then to Hawaii. In between all that moving I was TDY to Fort Polk LA, Fort Lewis WA, Fort Sill OK, Fort Hood TX, Fort Bliss TX, and a couple other minor little place. I got out of the Active Army in March 1989 because the Army had become a bunch of bull**** politics. In 1994 a friend ask me to the Naval Reserves with him for the **** of it but we were both ex-Army had had no clue what the **** they were talking about so in 1995 he wanted to switch the Missouri National Guard so I went with him. While with the Guard I went to Alaska twice, Honduras, Panama, the Navajo Indian Reservation. In March 2003 my unit was called up and went to Iraq as a Combat Medic for 18 months. It was an Engineer Unit so during the day they built schools and roads and military bases and some at night went with the 1st Armored to break down doors. We left country in November 2004. In August 2005 I was asked if I wanted to go with a unit as a Combat Medic and I was there looking for roadside bombs in the Sunni Triangle from November 2005 to November 2006. When I came back I was happy not to be dead so I felt I was done. But is 2008 another unit needed me to join them in Iraq because one of their guys couldn't come. So I was there working in a Iraqi Prison from April 2008 to November 2008. When I came back my old unit was gearing up to go to Afghanistan but the doctors said I had too many deployments back to back so I couldn't go. So since I don't sit on the bench I retired with 21+ years of service. And now that we are all pretty I am not spam or a robot I am still looking for a few donated pups or young German Shepherds I can breed and train to become service dogs for my fellow veterans. I am not asking for the world just a start so I can have quality preferably AKC register German Shepherds that will produce quality pups to train.

Oh yes and during my military years I worked a lot with the Air Force on Air Force Bases and I also taught some survival classes and 1st aid classes.

I am 52 I have PTSD along with other stuff, but I don't lie, cheat, or steal. I never make an excuse for a mistake and I never fail because of pride.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Staff Sgt you do not have to prove yourself to anyone on this board. You do not have the lay out your history to prove you served. 

I am utterly shocked right now at how this went down. 

Thank you for your service. Hopefully some posts on this topic have been helpful. There are a lot of great organizations that are able to help find you a dog that can be a service dog or a companion. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I am so confused about what happened here.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

WateryTart said:


> I am so confused about what happened here.


Mr. Longfisher was at first trying to be helpful, however at some point he became suspicious and instead of asking the OP for clarification (in a PM perhaps?) he decided to go off on a tangent. 

@Mr. Bidwell, I have no knowledge of their reputation, I've only heard them mentioned at the club where we train. The organisation is called Shepherds for Lost Sheep. Maybe someone here on the forum may have some insight.

http://www.shepherdsforlostsheepinc.org


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm more confused with the first post saying you were looking for a companion, now you are looking to train and breed?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Charles.a.bidwell said:


> In March 2003 my unit was called up and went to Iraq as a Combat Medic for 18 months. It was an Engineer Unit so during the day they built schools and roads and military bases and some at night went with the 1st Armored to break down doors. We left country in November 2004.
> 
> Oh yes and during my military years I worked a lot with the Air Force on Air Force Bases and I also taught some survival classes and 1st aid classes.


So if you were on the ground in March-June 2003, those were my USAF B-52 bombers providing air cover (Death from above!) for the Soldiers, Marines and Spec Ops units on the ground. I deployed from Barksdale AFB, LA in late Nov 2002 to Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean. We lived in "tent city" alongside the Army. When everything was about to kick off in March, they plused up and brought over our relief crew with their B-2 bombers, and kept us in place too. I was at the end of the runway saluting those bombers and refueling tankers as they launched that afternoon. I believe it was March 19th when the bombs started dropping. We launched every single aircraft on the flightline. I've never seen anything like it. It reminded me of an old WWII documentary on the History Channel showing mass formations of bombers and "heavies" flying in every direction. There was a rainstorm coming in from the West and I guess the B-2s couldn't get wet due to their stealth capabilities, so they had to take off in the opposite direction, circle around and meet back up with everyone else, so literally planes EVERYWHERE! It was an amazing sight to say the least. Shock and awe indeed. Those planes launched full of bombs, and they returned about 16 hours later all empty. Then they'd land, refuel, reload bombs, and launch again, day after day after day, to ensure constant air support for you guys on the ground. We were working two shifts of 12 hours (24-hour coverage), 7 days a week, until they declared that war a success. I don't remember it taking long though. Ha!

I'm prior active duty Navy, 1993-97. I was stationed at the only combat Navy cargo handling battalion, located in Williamsburg, VA on the supply base (Cheatham Annex) for Norfolk. I was deployed to Kuwait, South Korea, and Cuba with the Army and Marines many times; they'd live on the Navy-contracted Merchant Marine cargo ships with us, and we'd offload/onload their cargo and vehicles for exercises to go play "war games." I joined the Air Force in April 2001 and am still on active duty, set to retire in 1.5 years. My Father was Navy on a destroyer out of Norfolk and was off Cuba during the Cuban Missile Crisis, and my Grandfather was Navy in the Pacific in WWII on the USS Intrepid (aircraft carrier now a museum in NYC) and the USS Boston (heavy cruiser).

You mentioned Fort Polk and Fort Lewis. I was a part of Base Honor Guard at Barksdale AFB, LA and did a retirement ceremony for a Soldier at Fort Polk. And I just came off active duty recruiting duty in Oregon, and our recruiting HQ (that covered WA, OR and AK) was McChord AFB, now called Joint Base Lewis-McChord.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Staff Sgt you do not have to prove yourself to anyone on this board. You do not have the lay out your history to prove you served.
> 
> I am utterly shocked right now at how this went down.
> 
> ...


My exact first thought but I refrained from posting.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I am so confused about what happened here.


OK so it's not just me!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Ya know.... anyone who serves deserves thanks and is owed a debt of gratitude and a willingness to help I think. But because of this there are plenty of examples of fraud in both directions. People selling veteran's dogs that are not service trained and actually are a liability to those veterans. I know first hand of an example of a nervy dog sold for a high price to a Vietnam veteran and it bit several people. Always vet (no pun intended) the folks selling service dogs. There are lots of scammers out there. On the other hand my trainer told me a story of one of his rescue mals. A very well-known mal breeder was approached by a "veteran" who told a good story of service, injury, and a dream to become a K9 officer. He gave the guy a mal puppy. Six months later he gets info that this dog is now in a puppy mill in Tennessee. This breeder went to court and spent 1000s to get the puppy back. The dog is now with my trainer and can't be placed in any old situation because he was so under socialized, chained up out side, mangy and completely underweight. 

When you hear stories like this you might just become a bit jaded. Expect to be vetted regardless of your background and regardless of what side if the transaction you are on.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

DutchKarin said:


> When you hear stories like this you might just become a bit jaded. Expect to be vetted regardless of your background and regardless of what side if the transaction you are on.



:thumbup: Too much fraud on both ends of this spectrum now days. I'm associated with a number of groups. All required paperwork on top of members who had to have worked first hand with you to be a part of. It's a shame that security(for lack of a better word) measures have to be taken to such extremes now days.


----------



## Charles.a.bidwell (Dec 8, 2015)

I am getting a Service Dog of my own. I am too old and broken to be in the military so I thought I could start an Organization (Not a Business) were I could breed and donate German Shepherds to other Organizations that will train them to be Service Dogs. I just wanted to be able to continue to serve the people and country I love and have serviced since I was too young to even shave. I wanted to start with AKC registered German Shepherds because when you start with quality the pups are quality. I wasn't trying to get rich I work hard at my regular job and that is good for me. I just wanted to be useful as an American. Maybe my type of Americans don't exist anymore I don't know.

Anyway if anyone knows of a young male or female German Shepherd that would like to be donated I will figure out how to get to it or get it to me.
Thanks
SSG Charles A. Bidwell
(US ARMY RETIRED)
918-533-0835


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr Bidwell, I would like to thank you for your service for your country and to help make the world a safer place for all! I also wish you luck in your future endeavours. Happy holidays


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey there Charles. I don't know where you are at but I wonder about finding a breeder that you could work with or have mentor you. There is a lot that goes into breeding quality dogs and, frankly, being AKC registered is not one of them. The AKC register says very very little about quality for any breed. 

But first things first. Do your research and find a suitable candidate for yourself. I missed whether you will be training pup for service or if you have trainers in mind. This first step will take 2 years I would guess. Training a service dog is a big deal. Go and learn and have fun and share your experience with other veterans. That may, in and of itself, be very valuable. 

The story I alluded to above... a Vietnam vet was sold a balance assist dog for well over $8000. The training on the dog and the representation of the dog was fraudulent. The dog was nervy and went on to bite two people putting that veteran in a position of significant liability. The trainer I worked with, who trains service dogs, found him a new GSD out of rescue after looking for several months for the perfect candidate dog. He, the trainer, then trained the dog for 8 months I would say, then the veteran worked with dog and trainer for another 4 months before they were both released from the trainer. They still go for tune-ups. I wish I could share the pictures of these two... it is truly beautiful how man and dog work together and the dog is solid as rock both literally and in terms of temperament. Service dogs, real services dogs, are serious business. 

Best to you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Charles.a.bidwell said:


> I am getting a Service Dog of my own. I am too old and broken to be in the military so I thought I could start an Organization (Not a Business) were I could breed and donate German Shepherds to other Organizations that will train them to be Service Dogs. I just wanted to be able to continue to serve the people and country I love and have serviced since I was too young to even shave. I wanted to start with AKC registered German Shepherds because when you start with quality the pups are quality. I wasn't trying to get rich I work hard at my regular job and that is good for me. I just wanted to be useful as an American. Maybe my type of Americans don't exist anymore I don't know.
> 
> Anyway if anyone knows of a young male or female German Shepherd that would like to be donated I will figure out how to get to it or get it to me.
> Thanks
> ...


Aww man I hope your not planning on leaving us???

The board is as much about dealing with "people" as it is "Dogs." It took me awhile to learn that lesson and I did not learn it on my own! I had lots of help by members here and my Boxer board.

But on here I do remember someone saying to another member "it's not what you say it's how you say it." That is not directed at you and it was not directed at me but I do remember reading that and it kinda stuck. 

There are a lot of very knowledgeable people on here and you can learn and share and grow with us if you hang around.


Sometimes newbies get a bumpy ride, in the beginning, it happens and sometimes if one of us feels that we have gone over the top we apologise (been there done that ... but have had no need as of late ...but the years not over! )


It's easy to just say "screw this and just go away but I believe you'd be doing both us and yourself a deserve by doing that. 

Don't make life harder that it needs to be please stick around!:hug:

Chip


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Charles.a.bidwell said:


> I am getting a Service Dog of my own. I am too old and broken to be in the military so I thought I could start an Organization (Not a Business) were I could breed and donate German Shepherds to other Organizations that will train them to be Service Dogs. I just wanted to be able to continue to serve the people and country I love and have serviced since I was too young to even shave. I wanted to start with AKC registered German Shepherds because when you start with quality the pups are quality. I wasn't trying to get rich I work hard at my regular job and that is good for me. I just wanted to be useful as an American. Maybe my type of Americans don't exist anymore I don't know.
> 
> Anyway if anyone knows of a young male or female German Shepherd that would like to be donated I will figure out how to get to it or get it to me.
> Thanks
> ...



So, is the dog you want someone to donate to you going to be your service dog? Or part of your breeding "organization" you're describing? Or both? Because your original post sounds nothing like what you're saying now.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Could always rescue and learn to rehab dogs and then rehome with vets.

Could aim for Gsd's but i don't see why the breed is so relevant for a companion dog. Cross breeds can be great dogs too.

People with Ptsd probably just want a nice friendly dog to go on walks and get them out there into the community.

I know people who wouldn't go for a walk only for the dog with them. It can be lonely but it is never lonely with a dog, thats a fact.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sgt Bidwell Thank you for your service. Im a pet owner but one of my favorite Charities is Canine Companionswho place service dogs with a variety of folks. The only problem for me is their not GSDs.LOL I think there are so many veterans who could use a service dog. Good Luck.

I just read madLabs post. I dont know where your at but if you want GSDs there appears to be a ton in LA and California in general . Check out Coastal ,OrangeCounty GSD rescue ,WestSide. I know you want to breed your dogs but I look at those sights alot and amazing the amount of pretty solid GSds there are in the area. I also ((sorry Im pushing rescue check out WV ,Particulary Ralieg County and Fayette County.No matter what you do I wish you every sucessand applaud your desire to help .


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

While there's *no* reason to think Mr. Bidwell has anything but the best and most honorable intentions.....

*In general-*

There *have* been problems with 'stolen valor'. Donated dogs are being flipped for profit by individuals and organizations.

This does a disservice to those who have served and to the service dog community as well. 

It makes breeders far less likely to donate dogs.

So vetting an organization or person is appropriate. It should be done in private IMO.

I do believe that's why this forum has a rule against seeking donations publically as it can be a liability.


----------



## Charles.a.bidwell (Dec 8, 2015)

Right now I am in the vetting phase just getting to know the leads that people on here are offering. I am not delusional expecting people to back up to my house with a ton of dogs. I live in Grove OK. I live on Grand Lake. I live on a basically retirement resort with maybe one child in the whole place. My house sets at 50 feet from a shear 80 foot bluff on the lake so I have great views and quiet days. I have a large fenced area and 5 or more miles of lakefront to walk where it is perfectly calm. I plan to have a website up soon so everyone can see what I have as far and Kennel and setup. I was hoping for leads on people I may talk to and I have gotten that. I have explained my military service fairly clear. I even let the stolen valor comment slide on by without raising as eyebrow (MUCH). I m not here pan handling so now that we got that out of the way if someone has anymore leads I can talk to or just helpful advice I will accept that too. Anything you would like to share I am good with. I want my Organization to be professional and do a great service. 

Anything positive is welcome. But my personal honor, selfless service to veterans and my country, loyalty, and/or my intent to always do what is right. Has never been questioned to my face or otherwise in the military so I won't let it continue here.

You have a question ask me. I will not lie. I lied once and my best friend died. I WILL NOT LIE.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The ideal situation for you is to contact one of the organizations out there that train dogs for veterans. This will help make sure you end up with a suitable dog. I posted one such organization earlier in this thread.


----------

